# Haydn - String Quartet op. 33 #3 'Bird' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Below is a clip of the Sal9me Quartet playing this work






Lots of recommendable recordings of this quartet so without further ado here's my current thoughts.

Recommended

Henschel
Maggini
Kubin
Smetana (1966)
Habe Wien
Angeles
Eybler
Leipziger
Mosaiques
Aeolian
Borodin
Doric
Kodaly
Auryn

*Enthusiastically Recommended

Casals* - I don't know what it is about this one. It's a very different reading but it feels so classy and is so well played and judged throughout that it keeps me engaged. Excellent.
*Panocha* - another name not synonymous with Haydn but the Panochas play so lyrically and with such geniality and humour that it's a no-brained warmly recommending this one.
*Matangi* - yes, I've never heard of this Dutch ensemble either but they really get the spirit of the piece and there's some lovely phrasing and dynamics here in an excellent acoustic.
*Melos* - this 1976 recording is beautifully played and the interplay between instruments is engrossing in all movements . One of the quickest finales around and one of the best too.
*Alban Berg* - I was caught on the hop by this joyful live performance from 1999. A real keeper and a popular choice amongst those that have heard it. Loads of character on display and all the better for the vitality of a live performance.
*Parkanyi* - full of deep, resonant, and alert, full-fat playing the Parkanyis gauge this one just right. There's some occasional noisy breathing but it's fairly inobtrusive. This is the recording the Auryns should have made of this quartet.

*Gorgeous

Buchberger* - tasteful, never overdone and superb articulation. Sometimes the Buchberger's Haydn can be a little in your face but this is not one of those occasions. Close but detailed sound and I adore the deep sound of that cello.
*Lindsays* - unlike some of the Lindsays' more gung-ho Haydn this one is very delicately and beautifully done. They treat the finale beautifully.

*The X-Factor

Apponyi* - as a period performance this is as good as you'll hear. With a fuller tone than the Mosaiques and much better phrasing and dynamics, the Apponyi quartet turn in a stellar account that, for me, is a clear first choice HIP recording in this quartet. Every chirrup and tweet is warmly felt. A belter.

*Top pick

Jerusalem* - simply stunning. Every movement is bang-on in execution. The recording is superb and you'll likely not hear a better adagio than the Jerusalems (apart from the Apponyis) but tbh the finale is equally impressive. They may well move at a brisk pace but it never feels hurried. The Jerusalems manage to make Haydn sound genuinely really exciting. Very, very special.


----------

